# HHV visit



## GregT (Feb 16, 2013)

All,

I know it's been reported already that Lagoon is being renovated, and from talking to maintenance, they appear to be more than half done. 

We checked in yesterday into 2370, 23rd floor, room 70 on the Ewa side.   It has the fabulous marina/sunset view without being the DR 68.  I was very surprised to get this room because I know 100% I booked a 1BP (dedicated 1BR) and this is a lock-off room.  I don't mind, was just surprised.  My room request was 1) not DR 68 and then 2) highest room possible on diamond head side.   Actual room was THE highest room possible (excluding penthouse), but on Ewa.

My wife thinks its a little bigger than 61, but I can't tell.  The renovations are well-done and the room is very clean.   I will post pics before I go.  

Interesting comment considering Phyllis recent experience.  When we checked in, the previous tenant trash was still in the trash can.   Odd - but the rest of the unit is terrific.  

I love this place - truly a gem in my timeshare world. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Feb 16, 2013)

Greg

Sounds like you got a great room. Hope you two enjoy the weekend, weather should be good. 

Steve


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 16, 2013)

Great to hear you got a good room with a nice sunset view, enjoy your stay.


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Greg, have a great time.  We are always thinking about Hawaii now.  Aloha!


----------



## zora (Feb 18, 2013)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> We checked in yesterday into 2370, 23rd floor, room 70 on the Ewa side.   It has the fabulous marina/sunset view without being the DR 68.  I was very surprised to get this room because I know 100% I booked a 1BP (dedicated 1BR) and this is a lock-off room.  I don't mind, was just surprised.  My room request was 1) not DR 68 and then 2) highest room possible on diamond head side.   Actual room was THE highest room possible (excluding penthouse), but on Ewa.



I checked a niece into 1963 this past weekend. I also booked a 1 BP ocean view and this was a lock off room.  I did not call in any requests re the room. 1963 is 19th floor, room 63 on the diamond head side, great view and high up enough that it doesn't get the noise from below.  :whoopie:
Greg, hope you're having a great time. Glad the Hawaii Kai power outage didn't extend to Waikiki.


----------



## GregT (Feb 18, 2013)

All,

Okay, I've uploaded the pics to Shutterfly -- I think I'm sharing the album together, but we all know how hopelessly untechnical I am.

I hope this works?  And apologies for the picture quality....DougP and AlywaysonVac's pics are much much more helpful...

Best,

Greg

http://hhvrenovationsviewpics.shutterfly.com/pictures#n_5


----------



## ThierryJapan (Feb 19, 2013)

*Looks like the Gran Waikikian*

Hell oGreg,

just saw your pics of the renovated kitchen. Same materials as they have used forthe kitchen of the Grand Waikikian.


----------



## GregT (Feb 22, 2013)

All,

Headed to the airport now - another great stay at HHV-Lagoon.   This is a great spot for shopping/eating with my lovely wife and good opportunity to meet BocaBum99 and see Slum808 again. Sorry to have missed other TUGgers and  hope for next time.  

It really is remarkable to be able to "exchange" in using HGVC points (because I own Orlando) and stay at such a wonderful property in a prime location (and prime view).  I'm accustomed to II trades where true exchangers get worst view, but the way HGVC works is just incredible.  This mini-system rocks. 

I look forward to next trip - this time bringing the kids.   I think they will love the lagoon and the Waikiki waves. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## presley (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad to hear that you had a nice time!  I'm headed there in about 6 weeks, but wasn't able to get Lagoon tower this time.

What performers were there during your stay?


----------



## GregT (Feb 22, 2013)

presley said:


> Glad to hear that you had a nice time!  I'm headed there in about 6 weeks, but wasn't able to get Lagoon tower this time.
> 
> What performers were there during your stay?




Enjoy your trip in 6 weeks and please let us know how the renovations are going!

I'm embarrassed to say that I didn't even look at the performers list. I will have to pay closer attention next time!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 22, 2013)

Is that your grill, or is that grill provided in the unit?  Was looking at your photo of the balcony.


----------



## GregT (Feb 23, 2013)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is that your grill, or is that grill provided in the unit?  Was looking at your photo of the balcony.



That's my grill that I bring with me.  I absolutely love to cook, and can't stand going days with BBQing.   My wife says its a panini maker (because that's what the box says) but I know it's really a grill. 

It's electric so it's safe on the balcony.   I bought it for HHV and HRA because neither property has on site BBQs.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Feb 23, 2013)

Greg, 
Glad you had a good trip and it was great to see you again. If you ever forget your grill you can borrow ours. 

Steve


----------



## PearlCity (Feb 23, 2013)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Headed to the airport now - another great stay at HHV-Lagoon.   This is a great spot for shopping/eating with my lovely wife and good opportunity to meet BocaBum99 and see Slum808 again. Sorry to have missed other TUGgers and  hope for next time.
> 
> ...



Yes sorry to have missed you.. I never thought our guests for my son's party would stay from 10 am until 7 pm!! But will love to meet up next time you are here..


----------



## GregT (Jun 14, 2013)

GregT said:


> It really is remarkable to be able to "exchange" in using HGVC points (because I own Orlando) and stay at such a wonderful property in a prime location (and prime view).  I'm accustomed to II trades where true exchangers get worst view, but the way HGVC works is just incredible.  This mini-system rocks.



All,

I'm repeating a quote because I thought the same thing yesterday.  

We arrived for quick 4 days, followed by 5 at Aulani next week, then MOC in our fixed week.  My kids first time to HHV. 

We are in room 1969, another high floor Ewa.  By now, I love the marina view and beautiful sunsets.   Interesting to note that 1969 is far enough forward thati can see totallypast the Illikai west, and can see the mountains, and Ko Olina, as well as the coastline.    I like being this far forward.  

And this makes DR 68 not as D.  That has a better view than I appreciated. 

This places still, absolutely rocks.   My son (age 8) and I went straight to the pool & lagoon yesterday on arrival.  He loved it - andI feed on my kids excitement and energy.    This morning I did my customary Waikiki walk, which is a very therapeutic walk to the Groin and back.   

Sorry for rambles, but putting in a plug for 1969 (a dedicated 2br) and offering a balanced view on DR 68. 

Best,

Greg

Edited:I look back at my Feb pics (earlier post in thread) and you can see the coastline from 1970 so less difference than I thought. 1969 is up at the end of the Illikai, so it only feels more open.  I edited my comments above to reflect that 1970 also sees the coastline (and mountains/Ko Olina).   Thx


----------



## presley (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds great.  Thanks for posting the info and the unit #'s.


----------



## johnf0614 (Jun 14, 2013)

Glad your having another amazing time!


----------



## Remy (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the update GregT. I'll be checking in there on Wednesday in a 1 BP. Now I know what to ask for.


----------



## NonnieB (Jun 14, 2013)

I just booked a week at Lagoon for next March.  2 BR premier.  We have always stayed on the big island or been on business in a hotel in waikiki area, so its our first time at HHV lagoon.

If you can give advice on which unit/which side to request I would appreciate it.  Having not been there, I cant exactly decipher the points.

Also just started the purchase process on an ebay sale (gulp, I dont do ebay).  I'm reasonably certain it wont pass ROFR as it was under $2 a point at Parc Soleil, but worth a try.  I'll let you know how it goes.

Happy Father's Day to all.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 14, 2013)

We have been staying in the Lagoon Tower since it opened as a timeshare in 2000. We stay several weeks each year. It feels like home. HHV has such a great feeling. Seems like home. Love the place. Today, in the USA Today newspaper, Honolulu is listed as the most expensive US city to visit. Makes owning at the Lagoon Tower quite a deal. Compared to Marriott MOC and Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resort Villas North, the maintenance fees are a bargain!


----------



## GregT (Jun 15, 2013)

Remy said:


> Thanks for the update GregT. I'll be checking in there on Wednesday in a 1 BP. Now I know what to ask for.



Remy,

Sorry we will miss you when you arrive!   You may wish to call today and put in the room request.   I typically call a week or two before arrival and have been so pleased with our room choices.

We've now been in 1668, 2061, 2370 and now 1969.  Only 2061 has been on Diamond Head side, and our first trip (on an RCI exchange, put us in DR 68).    I've liked them all for different reasons -- and only DR 68 gave me any pause, but it wouldn't bother me now that I now how I use the unit (spending most time on the balcony).

But all are high floors, which has been our request.   I think it's worth calling and making that request?   It does mean a longer wait for elevators, but a tiny price to pay.

Yesterday, we rented a paddle board for the day and the kids absolutely went nuts over it.   They all took turns with it (and I was proud, sharing it quite well), and Jack in particular couldn't spend enough time on the water.   Caroline (age 10 --  11 next month) took great pride in paddling me around the lagoon, and it gave us a great opportunity to just talk about things.   Priceless opportunity.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## Remy (Jun 16, 2013)

GregT said:


> Remy,
> 
> Sorry we will miss you when you arrive!   You may wish to call today and put in the room request.   I typically call a week or two before arrival and have been so pleased with our room choices.
> 
> ...



I'm in the Village, just at the Ali'i hotel tower until Wednesday. 7 days didn't seem like enough and I had some of those HH shekels to unload on an AXON award before they became peso-like in value.

I made the call a few minutes ago. Looks like they'll accommodate the high floor. Thanks for the advice!

I'm the same way with using the room. I live on the balcony or I'm not in the room at all.


----------



## GregT (Jun 17, 2013)

Remy,

Sorry to miss you -- please let us know what room you finally end up in, and how the view stacks up?

We're checking out today, and heading over to Aulani.  I'm excited for the first time visit to Aulani, but I really really like this place.   I had a great few days with the kids.

We ended up doing surf lessons (for them) on Saturday, and Sunday was spent in the lagoon/pool/ocean.  Wonderful times here at HHV -- HGVC remains a rocking system.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Remy (Jun 17, 2013)

Will do. Enjoy the rest of your trip. We are here until the 24th.

I still think surfing should be called "paddle, paddle, paddle, surf, paddle, paddle, paddle".


----------



## Remy (Jun 19, 2013)

Ended up in 63. On the 17th. Great view. There is the small matter of the Rainbow tower blocking the ocean.

Did the owner update today for $200 activity dollars and a full day in a Tapa Pool cabana. If you haven't seen, the Tapa pool underwent a $4.something million renovation. They price the cabana at $195 a day. Not a bad haul for 40 minutes.


----------



## presley (Jun 20, 2013)

Remy said:


> Did the owner update today for $200 activity dollars and a full day in a Tapa Pool cabana. If you haven't seen, the Tapa pool underwent a $4.something million renovation. They price the cabana at $195 a day. Not a bad haul for 40 minutes.



That's a good trade off.  Did they try to sell you anything?


----------



## TUGmember100 (Jul 9, 2013)

GregT said:


> Yesterday, we rented a paddle board for the day and the kids absolutely went nuts over it.   They all took turns with it (and I was proud, sharing it quite well), and Jack in particular couldn't spend enough time on the water.   Caroline (age 10 --  11 next month) took great pride in paddling me around the lagoon, and it gave us a great opportunity to just talk about things.   Priceless opportunity.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Did you rent the paddleboard on-site?  If so, do you remember how much it cost?  We'd like to paddle the kids around in the lagoon too.  I'm tempted to buy the groupons for the rentals for $22 for the full day off-site...but would be willing to pay more for the convenience of just having to return the paddleboard at the rental hut.  Thanks again!


----------



## GregT (Jul 9, 2013)

TUGmember100 said:


> Did you rent the paddleboard on-site?  If so, do you remember how much it cost?  We'd like to paddle the kids around in the lagoon too.  I'm tempted to buy the groupons for the rentals for $22 for the full day off-site...but would be willing to pay more for the convenience of just having to return the paddleboard at the rental hut.  Thanks again!



It was $100 for the all-day rental.  I believe it was $35 for one hour, $55 for two hours or $100 for the full day.

That groupon price is pretty appealing, but I think lugging that paddleboard around from the off-site location would not be a simple exercise.

Good luck and enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg


----------



## TUGmember100 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the info!  Maybe a two hour rental on-site would be sufficient...maybe not worth lugging it across town (groupon also includes a roof rack rental...haha).  And if two hours is not enough, and if the groupon is still available...we'll get it for second day.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 9, 2013)

Which company was that Groupon with?

Thanks


----------



## TUGmember100 (Jul 9, 2013)

slum808 said:


> Which company was that Groupon with?
> 
> Thanks



Souled Out Surf
http://www.groupon.com/deals/souled-out-surf-honolulu


----------



## GregT (Feb 15, 2014)

GregT said:


> We've now been in 1668, 2061, 2370 and now 1969.



All,

I'm back and extending the 2013 thread.

This place rocks.  Checked in yesterday, this time we are in room 2070.  

Stating the obvious, identical position as last year's 2370, just a little lower.   At this point, I absolutely love the Marina View with the sunset, and even though I always make the same room request:  1) Not DR 68 2) Highest floor possible and 3) Prefer Diamond Head side, I am very happy to get the first two.

Yesterday, we met up with Zora who is staying in the 2BR Premier and gave us a quick tour of that unit.  All the units here at HHV are terrific, and that front unit is really nice.  Jonell just kind of shakes her head about my enthusiasm over these things (but as a beneficiary, certainly doesn't mind).

Today, we are meeting up at Tropics at 6pm with Slum808, Frank808, hopefully Zora and one other (who's TUG avatar escapes -- funny that I know her real name but not the avatar).  Any locals are welcome to join us!

I will try to get more information on new construction, to see if they are still building here.  I don't see any indication of activity, and I thought they were supposed to have started by now.

Please let me know if there any general questions.  With respect to the other poster, asking about how long a walk to GW from the different hotels, I agree with the comment made in that post -- even Kalia is easy -- maybe 2 minutes going through Rainbow Bazaar.  All the hotels have very manageable access to GW.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 15, 2014)

You can do the owner update and get 2 free luau tickets.  I assume that it's still on the lawn/grass right outside the Lagoon Tower, which is where we saw in in December.  See it before it goes back on top of the parking garage.


----------



## GregT (Feb 16, 2014)

A couple observations about HHV:

1) They are re-doing the mosaic on the Rainbow Tower.  They've done the North end of the building already and have scaffolding up on the South end.   If the South End looks like the North End, we will miss the old mosaic.

2) They opened the Snack Bar by the paradise pool -- it's called Pickle Proto, or something like that.  We've not tried it yet.

3) Rumor here is that they are going to build the timeshare that is over at the Bus Depot but that the redevelopment of the Rainbow Bazaar (and new timeshare tower) are on indefinite hold.

The property looks great -- nice meeting tonight with Slum808 and Paulette -- Frank808 couldn't make it and Zora had to pick up family at the airport.  Nice to get together!

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Feb 16, 2014)

Greg, it was great seeing you and Jonell again.  The Staradvertiser had an article on the mosaic last week.  The tiles are smaller which will double the amount. The colors are supposed to be brighter restoring the mural to its original vibrance. 

Hope the weather clears up a bit for you.

Steve


----------



## GregT (Feb 8, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I'm back and extending the 2013 thread.
> 
> We've previously been in 1668, 2061, 2370, 1969 and 2070.t



All,

Extending an old thread again....

HHV really is one of my favorite places in the timeshare universe.  We checked in Friday and enjoy it as much as ever.  The fireworks on Friday were definitely front and center -- but it was so windy that they would shoot the firework up and it would shortly disappear behind the Rainbow Tower.

I made a tactical blunder that I hope all TUGgers can learn from -- and not repeat.  We are staying in a 2BR Premier, and when I called to make a room request, I requested 1) Diamond Head side 2) Highest Floor possible.  I should have reversed it.

We checked into room 566 (fifth floor), which is a very low floor.   They followed my request (it is on DH side) so it is my mistake, but the view was not good.  There is a big palm tree that really obstructed the view.  I asked at the front desk about any possibility to move higher on either side, and after asking twice (but I don't think I was a jerk about it) on Saturday morning they moved us up to 2066.  I don't know why they did it, but it was greatly appreciated. 

The view from 2066 is spectacular -- if this unit was a condominium, it would probably sell for $3M-$4M (and have a monthly HOA fee that would be staggering).  We are very fortunate to be able to access this property with HGVC points.

They've made a couple of minor tweaks -- there is now a little sign   (attached to lounge chairs) that an attendant will flip up when the chair is unattended.  This is to prevent chair hogging as people drop their stuff at 8am and then disappear for two hours.   I will be curious to see how effective it is.  And the restaurant by the Paradise Pool is open, but I think that has been posted before.   

The furniture in the room is showing wear and tear -- I hope there is a soft goods renovation in the works.  Even Jonell commented on it and she's pretty tolerant of normal wear.

I will look for any other notable changes, but think this place rocks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the update, Greg.

For those who have never called ahead with a room request, can you tell us what number you call and how far in advance you make the request?

Mahalo!


----------



## GregT (Feb 8, 2015)

HatTrick said:


> Thanks for the update, Greg.
> 
> For those who have never called ahead with a room request, can you tell us what number you call and how far in advance you make the request?
> 
> Mahalo!



HatTrick,

I call (808) 953-2700 about three weeks in advance, and ask for the _Lagoon Tower_ Front Desk.   I then give them my confirmation number and put in the room request.  The only tricky thing is to make sure that I am connected to the Lagoon Tower versus the hotel, as sometimes I get transferred to the hotel operator.

I note that this is different from the Marriott, where I call and ask for Room Assignments, and then give them my request.  However, calling the front desk at Hilton has always been productive, and again, this time it was my error by not clarifying that I needed a high floor > X floor.   

For the next time, I will request a floor that is higher than the 8th floor.    Anything above 8th floor appears to be a luxury, and even 866 would have a beautiful unobstructed view.  But 20th floor is spectacular.  

If I think about floors at other properties (MOC:  Maui Ocean Club and Hyatt Kaanapali), they premium price the floors that are 8th floor and above (but they are only 12 floors, versus 24 -- so a different experience). But we (I) should not quibble if we are above the tree line. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## bastroum (Feb 9, 2015)

We just spent 3 weeks in Unit 1766. This building is my favorite place to stay on Oahu. The furniture and carpeting in our unit was worn also. I was told that all the furniture and carpeting will be replaced later this year. Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## HatTrick (Feb 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> I call (808) 953-2700 about three weeks in advance, and ask for the _Lagoon Tower_ Front Desk.



I have a note from the past that says to call 808-947-8686. I wonder what the difference is.


----------



## GregT (Feb 9, 2015)

HatTrick said:


> I have a note from the past that says to call 808-947-8686. I wonder what the difference is.



Your number is probably more accurate -- mine is from the internet so nothing special about that number.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Feb 9, 2015)

bastroum said:


> We just spent 3 weeks in Unit 1766.



That is fantastic.....I hope to do that one day!!!!


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> That is fantastic.....I hope to do that one day!!!!



In April we stayed on the 22nd floor for 3 nights and then moved up to the Penthouse for 4 nights. The fireworks are amazing from up there!

Greg, I just want to know how many times you'll be eating at Alan Wong's?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 9, 2015)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I made a tactical blunder that I hope all TUGgers can learn from -- and not repeat.  We are staying in a 2BR Premier, and when I called to make a room request, I requested 1) Diamond Head side 2) Highest Floor possible.  I should have reversed it.
> 
> ...



We have two bedroom Premier, OF booked in May.  It will be our first trip to HHV.

Higher floor definitely makes sense.  Would you recommend a particular side?  I think there are only two units with OF views per floor, is the view really that different, or was the issue you mentioned due to being on the lower floor?


----------



## buzglyd (Feb 9, 2015)

1Kflyerguy said:


> We have two bedroom Premier, OF booked in May.  It will be our first trip to HHV.
> 
> Higher floor definitely makes sense.  Would you recommend a particular side?  I think there are only two units with OF views per floor, is the view really that different, or was the issue you mentioned due to being on the lower floor?



The views are pretty similar because you can see the balconies are side by side on the front of the building.

The Diamond head side gets a little more Waikiki beach and the Marina side gets a little more sunset. 

More people watching from the lower floors but I prefer higher.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 4, 2015)

This week, Lagoon Tower suites got all-in-one (telephone/clock radio/media player) systems in each bedroom. The units also have charging ports for multiples devices.


----------



## HatTrick (Mar 8, 2015)

GregT said:


> We checked into room 566 (fifth floor), which is a very low floor.   They followed my request (it is on DH side) so it is my mistake, but the view was not good.  There is a big palm tree that really obstructed the view.



I was recently in room 467, with a view that is also obstructed by palms. My only request was "highest floor" but for a mid-week arrival, only floors 3 and 4 were available. I thought 4 would be better than 3, but maybe not--on the third floor only the tree trunks, and not the fronds, may be the only obstructions.


----------



## vacationbear (Mar 8, 2015)

*rotten views in LT*

Well, how about room 360?  
Fortunately we only had to spent one night in this room, our 8th night last July.

The room would have been so much nicer- if the AC would have worked...
The view south: parking garage.

The view west: shuttle pick-up station at LT entrance.
The view towards garden and beach: not bad.


----------



## vacationbear (Mar 8, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> The view towards garden and beach: not bad.



And here that view...


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 8, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> The room would have been so much nicer- if the AC would have worked...




Did you call the front desk to ask how the AC works?  This gets everyone, there are magnets on the top of the sliding doors that have to be lined up just right for the AC to work.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear (Mar 8, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> ...there are magnets on the top of the sliding doors that have to be lined up just right for the AC to work.



Sigh...  

Nope, we did not think of that! Thanks for pointing that out! 
We know that the balcony doors trigger the AC, but our AC did blow- warm air.
Fortunately is was a rather cool day/ evening and we did manage.
They promised to send somebody. And somebody never showed up.

Besides the view across the garden, BIRDS was a concern! Lots of them!
We did not dare to sit on the balcony, uncovered...


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 9, 2015)

vacationbear said:


> Sigh...
> 
> Nope, we did not think of that! Thanks for pointing that out!
> We know that the balcony doors trigger the AC, but our AC did blow- warm air.
> ...


We had the same rooms our first visit as owners, before GW was built, wonderful view of the maintenance area and dumpsters. We quickly upgraded to the front premier stack.
It started off badly too, we couldn't check in until 5pm because they let someone in early that made coffee and spilled, they got to move and we had to wait for the carpet to be cleaned.


----------

